# steps to share printer on LAN with windows XP



## rajni verma (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi

I have Windows XP in LAN of 10 systems. HOw can I share printer on the lan?
Please give the steps for this.

Thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

is it a network printer?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can either connect the printer to a computer and share it there or connect it to a print server and share it that way. If the printer is an Ethernet connected printer, it has an embedded print server.


----------

